# Silverdrive Lathes any good?



## welsh wood (3 Apr 2006)

Hi guys, I am thinking of buying a Silverdrive statesman 280 lathe. Anyone got one? Are they the business? Would be interested in your comments.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Apr 2006)

Hi Welshwood

Welcome to UKW.

I'm sorry I can't help you, but the turners will be along soon.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Guest (3 Apr 2006)

I saw the Silverdrive lathe at the harrogate show last year and was very impressed.I mentioned the lathe to a professional turner and his comment was that he would rather have the one Hegner sell, VB is it? Either way, both are professional lathes.


----------



## Happy amateur (3 Apr 2006)

If you can afford the Hegner VB36 that is the way to go.
Their service is unsurpassed.
You can request a video of their lathes from their site Hegner.co.uk
Their managing director is Mark Baker, professional woodturner and ex editor of Woodturning.

Fred.


----------



## Cutting Crew (3 Apr 2006)

Hello,

I have the Statesman 280 in my workshop on a long term test for the Creative Woodturning web site and, as part of the test I have been asked to write a review for Woodturning magazine, this should be published in the coming months.

The lathe was delivered and installed by two Silverdrives technicians, with all the solid castings it took three of us to move it into place. Briefly, after some four weeks of constant work I am extremely pleased with all aspects of the lathe. I have turned on many lathes including the VB, Oneway, Vicmark and others, none of them have controls that move about the bed and lock with the ease and comfort of those on the Statesman, finger pressure is all that is required. 

In building the Statesman range, Silverdrive have spent almost three years redeveloping their original Euro design and made many changes in the process. There are a number of options available with all the Silverdrive lathes, these including a bed size up to 3 meters long and even a choice of colours, for me the swivelling head is a must. There is even a dedicated bowl turning lathe being developed.

The VB is primarily a bowl turning lathe and adding a tailstock and other bits and pieces to make it back into a spindle lathe costs almost twice as much as the Statesman so they are not really comparable price for price.

If anyone wants to see the lathe or even use it you please get in touch, you would be made most welcome.

Regards....CC


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2006)

> The VB is primarily a bowl turning lathe



One of my greatest joys was turning miniatures on a VB36 (circa 3mmm dia and ...not a bowl :lol: )

Silverdrive attracted some adverse comments on the AWGB forum; never used one so therefore could not comment.

It raises the age old question: What do you want from a lathe?

Amateur or Professional, buy the lathe that will accommodate your needs now and in the future... at the keenest price. 

There are many turners out there consistently producing unsurpassed quality items on _yesterdays's_ lathes.


----------



## paulm (4 Apr 2006)

As Graham says there was some quite vocal and bitter bad press on the AWGB forum (now temporarily closed) about Silverdrive and the guy behind it. If I recall correctly something to do with technical issues and lack of customer support but don't remember the specifics.

However CC seems to rate them so that is reassuring.

Personally I have the big Wivamac which I find excellent for bowl and spindle turning. Well engineered, plenty of mass, reliable and first class support from Peter Helmsley at The Toolpost.

Best thing to do before making your mind up is to try and get some time on the lathes you are interested in. Welcome to try mine if you are anywhere near Hampshire although I guess by the name you may be a bit too far away ?!!!


----------



## welsh wood (5 Apr 2006)

Thank you all for your comments, very helpful. 
While I agree that the VB36 seems a superb choice, the cost is too great for me. I am simply a keen amateur that wants a lathe capable of coping with slightly larger wet turning and hollow forms.I want to do mostly bowl turning, but also some hollow turning, thus would have to buy the extra tailstock etc if I went for the VB36. The silverdrive Statesman 280 seems a good compromise for my situation. 
I am concerned however that some people may have had poor customer relations with Silverdrive. I will have to take this into consideration.

Will let you all know how I get on.

This is a very useful forum!!


----------

